# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  كتاب المريخ فى الزمن الجميل يخلدون ذكرى مانديلا

## على الصغير

*
المريخ بحر والنصر له سحاب 
القبطان حاج حسن عثمان 

وخرج الفتى المحب المدنف يبحث عما يقدمه مهراً لحبيبه الغالي .. وكان لابد ان يليق المهر بالحبيب وأن ينتزع انتزاعاً من براثين الاسود وفكاك السباع .. وعلى ضفاف المحيط الهندى في (تنزانيا) صرع الفتى الاســـود الافريقية واحداً تلو الآخر وكان اخر الصرعى شباب تنزانيا في عرينه وبين اهله ... وعاد الفتى بكاس (سيكافا) مهراً لعرسه.
وتهامست بعض العازلات أن المهرلايليق بالحبيب الجميل المهيب (القاني) فخرج الفتى المحب المدنف غازياً يبغى مهر حبيبه من لؤلؤ خليج العرب فاذا به يعود يحمل المهر كاساً ذهبية تاخذ بمجامع القلوب ويخطف بريقها الابصار وضعه تاجا على هامة الحبيب فازدان التاج فوق تلك الهامة السامقة كنخيل الشمال ذى الطلع النضيد.
وكان ارستقراط الزمالك القاهرى هم صرعاه هذه المرة!!! وتاجج في قلوب العازلات الحقد واضطرمت فيها نار لا تبقي ولا تذر فقالت نسوة المدينة هذه ضربة حظ وان المهر لم يزل بعيداً عن التحقيق!! ومرة ثالثة خرج الفتى المحب المدنف يلتمس مهراً لم يسبقه اليه ولايدانيه في المهور مهر .. وبدأ رحلة المهر الغالي هذه المرة من الشمال الأفريقي من شاطئ المتوسط اللازوردي !! وتحت زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية وريفة الظلال معطاءه بدأ الصراع مع البنزرتي التونسي ثم استدرجه للخرطوم ليصرعه ذات مساء عليل النسيم مضئ الكواكب المتناثره.. دافئ بحرارة انفاس اهل الفتى المحب المدنف !! ثم صارع الكنغولي في امدرمان فصرعه ثم سار اليه متوغلاً في الغرب الافريقي حتى اذا أطل على شاطئ الاطلنطي صارعه في عقر داره وهو بين أهله وعشيرته فاصابه في مقتل وعاد ادراجه تاركا اهل الكنغو يبتلعون غصصهم ثم من بعد سار الى كينيا بلاد جومو والماماو الذين يسلخون جلود اولاد جون بول ويعلقونها على جذوع الشجر فصارع قورماهيا ولم يخشى من عيال جومو وعاد بطعنة واحدة لينازلهم في امدرمان فوكزهم فقضى عليهم !!.
وجاءت الآخبار يحملها الاثير ان الفتي المحب المدنف سوف ينازل فتى من بلاد الهوسا كانت له صولات وجولات اهلته لملاقاة فتى السودان وحكوا عن فتى الهوسا ما حرك العازلات حقدهن القديم الدفين وكدن يقسمن او لعلهن اقسمن ان فتى الهوسا هو الفائز بالمهر الغالي وكان لقاء الصناديد الاول بملعب السودان ونازل فتانا فتى الهوسا واصاب منه المقتل .. ثم شد الرحال على جناح الطائر الميمون تحيط به اكف الضراعة الى المولى العلي القدير وتكلؤه رعايته حتى اذا بلغ شاطئ الاطلسى حط رحاله ثم كانت ليلة السبت الغراء فالتقى ببندل يونايتد فتى الهوسا بين دق الطبول وصيحات الحرب تزلزله تلك الطبول فاذا به يجندل بندل في عقر داره وبين ظهرانى اهله وعشيرته وينتزع منه كاس الكؤوس الافريقية هدية لحبيبه الغالي علي الجناب رفيع العماد!!.
وبعد فلا غرو ان المريخ بحر والنصر بالنسبة له سحاب !! والبحر يمطره السحاب وماله فضل عليه لانه من مائه... 



عاش مريخ السودان
بل عاش سودان المريخ

*

----------


## على الصغير

*غزوات وفتوحات
فتح الله إبراهيم
مريخ .. يا أبا الفوارس 

يا سيد العاشقين 
دار السلام
ما زلت أذكر .. كيف ابتدرت .. غزوات العشق والصراع ..
وكيف لي أن أنسى دار السلام .. تلك الفاتنة الباهرة ..
وأذكر كم كابرت سنينا وسنينا .. غرها سحرها الذي يسيل من
عينيها .. وقدها الممشوق .. كانت تمشي جبرة وكبرياء
فاتنة تتقصف بين الأصابع .. حسناء كدهن اللوز .. كانت
تصد من تصد .. وتصفع 
يافوخ الفوارس والعاشقين لكن ويا لقدرها ..
فقد جئتها ياسليل البطولات .. بتلك السحنة الخلاسية
وذاك القوام الفارع .. جئتها موشوما .. بسحر الأدغال
والصحارى .. فلم تلبث أن هامت وجدا وصبابة تنازلت عن
قلبها ومجدها .. فكانت أول عشق .. وأضحت سيكافا أول عرش..
بنين ومانديلا
مريخ يا أبا الفوارس .. يا سيد العاشقين .. وأذكر كيف
جندلت الفوارس .. كيف أثرت الزعر في أفريقيا .. سرة
الأرض .. وميدان النزال .. كانت بنين في أرض التكارير
والفولان .. هي مهوى القلب .. وغاية المرام غير أنها لم
تلبث أن تضاءلت في حضرتك وتوجتك ملكا كللت جيدك بالغار.. 
ووضعت تاج مانديلا على هامتك المباركة .. فكانت
عشقا استثنائي .. وكان مانديلا سيد العروش وأمير
السلاطين والملوك ..
دبي ونزال الفراعنة:
يا أبا الفوارس .. ويا سيد العاشقين .. لقد ولدت مسكونا
بالترحال والنضال .. مفطوما على الصبابة .. والغرام فلم
تلبث أن يمت وجهك شطر الصحاري والخليج .. جئتهم وفيك
منهم نخوة العروبة والنزال .. غير أن فيك من أفريقيا ..
جسارة الزنوج .. ولمسة الغموض وسمرة الإهاب ..
بجذرها وصحاريها .. بأحراشها وغاباتها .. خالت الدنيا
بأنك قد هرمت وماتت فيك جذوه .. ورقصت رقصة الحرب فطارت
النفوس شعاعا .. ومثل أبي دجانة مشيت مشية لا يرضاها
الله إلا في مثل ذاك الموقف .. 
كنت وسيما باهرا وأنت تقف كالطود في ساحة الوغى .
جسورا أنيقا وأنت تقتحم الصفوف .. بلى وتفتك بالفراعنه
ثم تأتي متوج الرأس والذهب .. 
ويزدان جيد الإمبراطورية بجوهرة أخرى ..
الشارقة حيث يبتسم الصباح
ومرت الأيام ..والسنون ..
و اعتزلت الفتوحات .. وغزوات الغرام .. حتى خالت الدنيا.. 
كل الدنيا .. بمدنها وفيافيها .. النضال والهوى وأن
القبح قد سطا على الملامح الوسيمة .. وآثر النسر ظل
السفح .. ولم يعد يحن للقمم .. لكنما نسوا بان السيل ..
لا يضل دربه السحيق وأن النهر سوف يكسر الضفاف عنوة ..
يبل حلق القفر والصحاري .. وما دروا بان النجم دائما يأتي
من رحم العتمة .. ومن تلافيف الظلام .
وقد كان .. فرجعت إلى الخليج مثل الحلم وأنت أجمل ما تكون
وأشرس ماتكون .
رجفت لمجيئك القلوب .. وأحتدم الوغى .. ولم يلبث الفارس
الأولمبي أن ولى الأدبار ..
ووقفت شامخا كأنك تقول :
نصحتك فالتمس يا ليث غيري طعاما 
أن لحمي كان مـــــــــــــرا
فأنت تروم للأشبـــــال قوتــــــــــــــــا 
وأطلب لابنة الأعمام مهرا 
تحاول أن تعلمـــني فـــــــــــــــرارا 
لعمر أبيك قد حاولت نكرا 
فإن تك قد قتلــت فليـــس عــــارا 
فقد لاقيت ذا طرفين حــرا 
فلم تملك تلك الشارقة الحسناء .. إلا أن تخطب ودك
مستسلمة للسحر الأفريقي الفاتك ..
وتهديك عرشا وصولجانا .. يا أبا الفوارس ويا سلطان
العاشقين .
وتعود .. وتعود ..
وتعود أيها المريخ للوطن الأنيق .. وتعود ..
فتنفعل المسافات والمفازات والدساكر 
وتحتشد الأيام بالوجد النبيل 
وتعود .. وتعود .. فتحتدم الليالي بالهناءات 
وتولد من عتمة الأحزان آلاف الصباحات 
وتعود .. وتعود .. 
فيخضل المدى عشقا 
ويبتل الهوى.. وصلا ..وتفتر الأسارير الحزينة
بلى ..
وترتفع الجباه
وكان الليل قبلك ينزف روحه ومضا على زند الصباح
و هدأة الفجر العميق..
وتعود .. وتعود .. فتصهل خيل الريح وجدا 
وينزف عرق الغيم مزنا . وتحتدم الهتافات
وترتق يا سليل المجد صدع الروح والجرح العميق ..
وتعود أيها المريخ فتنفلت البشارات والمشاعر في المطارات
والعمارات ..
والشوارع والبيوتات الفقيرة .. والرواكيب البتحلم
بالحريره وبالضريره .. وفرحة الناس بالدميره وبالملمات 
وتعود أيها المريخ 
فتستحيل كعبة وقبله 
قبله تحاجي طيور الهم الفقعت عين العافية 
وخيم حزنها بندر وحله 
قبله يتب الضو عانيها .. وتلفح توب المرقه مجره 
يمرق نيزك وتطلع نجمه 
وتشهق طفله 
قبله يجيها البرق الأجلح .. يبحت جبل العتمه .. يبلل حلق
الليل اليابس ..
ويبعج بطن السحب الحبلى
ويقطع نفس السكة الخطرة
قبله توتر قلب الفجر الغافي
تنعلت قدم الريح بالمطره 
وتضرج خد الليل بالخجله
وأتمنيتك والله
فاتته وسامتك وقفه .. وطله
شامخة .. تعسم عنق النخل .. إن صنقع 
ورطب شوقو وبل
ساعة المطر البنقز فوق يافوخ الأرض 
وطعم البرد 
وقافلة زبفه تهرول عجلى 
واتمنيتك غابة تقالد الصحرا وتجلا 
صحرا بتحلم بالأدغال .. وبي ضل غيمه يغتغت عرى الوادي
ويستر صدر التله 
أخيرا أحبتي .. هذا هو المريخ .. يستكين حتى يظن الناس
أنه قد أصبح حلقة من حلقات التاريخ قد أوغلت في الماضي
السحيق .. ولكن لايلبث ان يثور ..
ويالثورته التي ترتعد لها فرائض الزمن .. فهو القادر
دوما أن يسعد هذا ويحزن ذاك 
يلون الآفاق .. بالأزورد .. ويضمخ الليالي .. برحيق
الشمس فتستحيل صباحا أشقرا 
هو المريخ 
ينثر الحب والحب .. بل وينثر الحلوى والعطر .. والكساء
على المعدمين .. إلا من نعمة حبه .. الضعفاء إلا من سطوة
انتمائه .. هو المريخ . ضرب .. من الوجد الشفيف .. لا
ينتمي إليه إلا من تغمده الله برحمته ..
فالإحساس .. بالانتماء له إحساس بالتفرد ..
و الأستثنائيه
والانتماء له انتماء للبطولات .. والتفوق .. وهاهو عنوة
يخرجني من عزلتي .. فينصاع اليراع تأدبا .. ويندلق
المداد .. عله يطول ذلك الكيان ..
وعله .. يطوع الحروف .. والفواصل العصية .. والبيان 
يلون القوافي والمقاطع الندية.. للعيان 
وعله يوثق القضية ..
يكتب في المحمولة جوا
للقديم منها ..
وللذي يجيء توا .. والذي يزلزل .. الزمان 
والمكان .. ويذهل البريه .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
النجمة يا الآسر جمال
الأستاذ سر الختم تاج السر علي

يا الـنجمة الآســر جمــالك وحبُـك لـى قلـوبنا مـالك
بره و جوه نخـوض المعـارك و يا أم درمان كيف حال هلالك
يا النجـمة كؤوسـك حلالك بالعرق والدم شـامخات قبالك
تقول للعالم فِعــالك و تقول لأم دُر ليه نام هـلالك
شـمال و جنوب معروف قتالك شرقاً و غرباً فاتكات نبالك
نورك ضـوى المسـالك و هلال أم دُر في ظلامو حالك
يا النجمـة المعـدوم مثـالك و العـالم شَـاهَِد نضـالك
صوت السودان معروف خِلالك و يا أم درمان كيف حال هلالك
يا النجــمة ولادك فوارس وللكاسـات فاتحين مدارس
بره و جـوه نَدُكُ الـمنافس و قـزم أم دُر في العرضة جالس
يا النجـمة رياحك قواصـف و تيمك في هجومو عاصـف
ضـِّوك في الدنيا لاصـف و(قزم العظمة ) محلي واقف
يا النجـمة ولادك فـواتك وفي النازلات هُـم حُمــاتك
تيمـك لي عـدوك هـاتك والســودان يهتف بى حياتك
يا النجـمة فعـالك خصـالك و في الساحات كاسيك جلالك
أكـيد من لاقـاكِ هـالك و قـزم أم در طـايع مشـالك
يا النجـمة هـواك فينا سرمد و تيمـك في السـاحة غـرد
لى صـياغة كـورتنا جـدد و للـجمهـور بى فنو أسـعد
يا النجـمة غـرامك كفاية و حـبك يا النـجمة غـاية
ذِكـرك فـي الـدنيا آيــة و في القـرآن مذكور هـداية
يا النجـمة هـواك فينا ثابت لأنك .. خـير المـنابت
يا النجـمة مـبادئك ثوابت وقــزم أم در خليتى صامت
يا النجـمة كؤوسك مواكب وتيمـك لى فـنو سـاكب
آيــة و زينة الكـواكب ويا أبو الأصفار لمتين تواكب


*

----------


## على الصغير

*ذكرى فوز المريخ ببطولة مانديلا 
محمد الفضلى محمود الفضلى

سيظل عام 1989م عاماً خالداً فى تاريخ الكرة السودانية على مر الأيام والدهور ، فقد حقق المريخ فيه بطولة تاريخية لا تتكرر بسهولة ، فقد فاز ببطولة الأندية الأفريقية أبطال الكؤوس التي قرر الكاف أن يطلق عليها فى ذلك العام إسم (كاس مانديلا) وذلك تخليداً لذكرى إطلاق سراح المناضل الوطني الأفريقي الكبير (نلسون مانديلا) الذي قاد المسيرة النضالية لحزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي ضد نظام ( الأبارتيد) الذي مارس الفصل العنصري على الأفارقة السود بجنوب أفريقيا ، و قضى فى السجن بجزيرة روبن سبعة وعشرين عاماً متواصلة كأطول فترة يقضيها مناضل سياسي بالسجون ثابتاً على مبادئه وقضيته إلى أن نال شعبه حقوقه المسلوبة. ويكفى أن تذكر بطولة مانديلا فى أفريقيا ليعلم الجميع العام الذي فاز فيه المريخ بالبطولة ،ولا يمكنك بسهولة تحديد الأعوام التي فازت فيها أندية افريقية أخرى بالبطولات الأفريقية. 
بدأ المريخ المسيرة بالتأهل فى دور ال32 على حساب الأهلي الليبي الذي أنسحب من البطولة ، وتخطى دور ال16 على حساب البنزرتى التو نسى بعد الخسارة 0/1 بتونس والفوز 2/0 بأم درمان أحرزهما سانتو رفاعة ، وتخطى دور الثمانية بعد أن فاز على باترونغ الكنغولي 2/0 بأم درمان أحرزهما جمال أبوعنجة ودحدوح وتعادل فى مباراة الرد ببرازفيل 1/1 بهدف عيسى صباح الخير ، وتخطى دور الأربعة بعد أن خسر بنيروبى 0/1 أمام قورماهيا وفاز فى مباراة الرد بأم درمان 2/0 أحرزهما سانتو رفاعة ودحدوح ، وفى الدور النهائى فاز المريخ فى مباراة الذهاب بأم درمان 1/0 على بندل يونايتد النيجيرى بهدف لمدافعه العملاق كمال عبدالغنى ، وسافر فى رعاية المولى القدير لنيجيريا تصحبه الدعوات الصالحات والآمال السودانية العريضة بالتوفيق . وفى يوم السبت العاشر من جماد أول عام 1410 هجرية الموافق التاسع من ديسمبر عام 1989م كان المريخ على موعد مع البطولة التاريخية ، فى ذلك اليوم ذهبت للعمل بالشركة السعودية للكهرباء بالرياض وذهنى مع المريخ فى نيجيريا ، وإنقضت ساعات العمل ثقيلة وبطيئة ، وكأن الساعة لا تتحرك عقاربها إلى أن إنتهى الدوام الرسمى أخيراً، فهرعت للبيت حيث أدرت مؤشر المذياع حيث شق صوت الرشيد بدوى الأثير ناقلاً مجريات الشوط الأول من المباراة عبر إذاعة هنا أم درمان مشيراً إلى أن ملعب المباراة عبارة عن أوحال والسماء متخمة بالغيوم منذرة بأمطار وشيكة ،وإنتهت أحداث الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبى بعد أن قدم فرسان المريخ أداءً بطولياً . وفوجئنا بإنقطاع الإرسال فى الشوط الثانى ، باءت كل المحاولات لمعاودة البث بالفشل، وإلتجئت لكتاب الله تالياً لسورة يس مرات ومرات بالعدد المعلوم ، وداعياً الله أن يحقق المريخ البطولة ، وأخيراً ومع آذان المغرب إتصلت بالسودان تلفونياً ، وجاءت البشارة بالفوز بالكاس ودخوله إلى خزائن بطولات المريخ المحمولة جواً كثالث بطولة بعد كاس إفتتاح جامعة جوبا1977م وكاس سيكافا الأولى 1986م ، وخرجت المسيرات الإحتفالية فى كل مدن وقرى السودان وفى مقدمتهم أم درمان معقل المريخ قاهر العمالقة وصاحب الكاسات المحمولة جواً ورافع علم السودان على منصات التتويج الخارجية .
زحفت الملايين من الشعب السودانى حاملة علم السودان وأعلام المريخ لمطار الخرطوم لإستقبال فرقة المريخ الظافرة ، وإستقبل الرئيس عمر البشير البعثة الظافرة فى القصر الجمهورى ومنح بموجب القرار الجمهورى رقم 187 لعام 1989م الأوسمة والأنواط التالية :
1-وسام الإنجاز لنادى المريخ وتسلمه رئيس النادى عبد الحميد الضو حجوج (رحمه الله).
2-وسام الرياضة للاعبين المسجلين بالكشف الأفريقى وعددهم 21 لاعباً وهم :
سامى عزالدين وحامد بريمة وكمال عبد الغنى وإبراهيم عطا جمال إبراهيم حسين وعاطف فضل المولى وصديق العمدة وحسن عبدالله دحدوح وبدرالدين بخيت وعصام عبد الغنى(الدحيش) وعبد السلام حميدة و بابكر موسى الحلو ( باكمبا) ويس بابكر وموسى إسماعيل وفتح الرحمن عبدالفراج (سانتو رفاعة) وشنان خضر وأسامة آدم ريحان (سكسك) وعيسى صباح الخير وعاطف منصور وعادل عطا وعبدالقادر ضو البيت ، و الجهاز الفنى المكون من المدرب المستر رودر ومساعده محمد عبدالله مازدا ورئيس الجهاز الفنى عبد الرحمن زيدان وطبيب الفريق الفاتح أبوبكر ومدرب اللياقة مكى فضل المولى والمدلك عوض إسحاق . جزاهم الله عنا كل خير وكل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأقطاب المريخ وكل من عمل لهذا الإنجاز التاريخى .
وكان لهذا الإنجاز الباهر الفضل الأكبر فى تكوين رابطة المريخ بالرياض ، إذ نبعت الفكرة من السفير عبد الحليم عبد المحمود وكان أيامها يعمل بسفارة السودان بالرياض ، وبث الفكرة لصديقه دكتور مامون عبدالرحمن مختار حيث عملا على إعلان الفكرة فى الصحف السعودية والسفارة السودانية وتداعى نفر كريم من المريخاب لتكوين الرابطة فى مقدمتهم المرحوم عمرفرح سنادة والأستاذ محمد عبدالمجيد عكاشة والبروفسور عثمان الحسن محمد نور ود. حسن صالح التوم (حالياً بجامعة التقانة) والأساتذة محمد برسى وفهمى المرضى وبشرى الصوفى وعبد الله المفتى وعباس عبد الوكيل وحسن فرح محمد يوسف وآخرين ولا ننسى المستشار الثقافى بالسفارة الأستاذ يونس أحمد يونس . 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
هو المريخ يمشي كالطاؤوس تتبعه ايائل .. كالقصيدةحينما

تلمسها الأنامل ..

وكالأمواج تلاطم الصخور وتنحت قوس النصر على تلك الجزائر

.. هو كالشمس يضئ على السواحل .. ويرسم بتاريخه لوحة

العز ومدارات الفضائل 

هو المريخ وكفى .. هو الأمل المرتجى .. هو السماء تنفطر

لعذابات العاشقين .. هو الأرض التي تأوي البائسين .. هو

المناجم يكتب في سطوره روايات الكادحين .. هو الحقول

ترعى السوسن والفل والرياحين .. هو الفرح .. هو التاريخ

.. هو السودان .. هو المريخ وكفى ..

عذرا لا أستطيع أن أكتب في حضرة هذا الفارس الأحمر .

فالأحرف بعيدة عني واللغة أصعب والرعشة تنتاب يدي . فأنا

أمام قضية أكبر من كل القضايا .. وقصيدة أعظم من كل

القصائد .. أنا أمام المريخ 
.

غدا أحبتي تكون الأحرف المكتوبة نارا تلظى على المستطيل

الأخضر .. وتكون الكلمات المختارة نصرا يقتل الطامعين ..

وتكون اللغة لعبا و أداءا يحرق (قلوب) المتطاولين .

غدا تهدأ كل الأشياء .. ويصمت العالم أجمع ليتحدث فقط

ساكواها واديكو وينطق مصعب والباشا ويبدع بقية العقد

الفريد .. فنرقص نحن طربا وفرحا وتعلو هاماتنا ونزداد

عزة وشموخا .

غدا تقف حدود الزمان ويفتح التاريخ صفحاته ليسجل أحلى

الحكايات مابين عجبكو الهندسية وبرنسهم المدلل .

ومابين باسكال ونجم الدين ضو القبيلة أقوى الترسانات ومابين بلة

والشغيل أجمل اللقطات .. ليظهر الفرق جليا مابين حبات

اللؤلؤ الحقيقية والصناعة الإعلامية .

غدا تجف المدامع وتسكن في المحاجر .. ففي زمن الأفراح

الحمراء نغسل الأحزان بماء النصر .. ونخط فوق ينابيع

السحر صورة الأحمر الوهاج .. ونرسم فوق المزن آخر

اللوحات لتهطل علينا القا ونصرا وعزة هي من صميم المريخ
.
غدا تذوب الإبتسامات ( ال.......) المصنوعة .. وتظهر الكواكب

الممنوعة .. وتقف الجلالات المحشودة لتفسح الطريق أمام

النغمة المعهودة .. عشت يامريخ موفور القيم .

( غدا يحرق قلوب ..............)

وكواكب الأحمر الوهاج لن تبخل علينا بنثر الدرر .. ولن

توقف أفراحنا .. وستواصل أمجادنا .. والنصر سيكون . فهم

فتية يصارعون الموت من أجل زرع إبتسامة .. ويرسمون النصر

بدمائهم .. ويحتلون التاريخ بأدائهم . فتلك مسيرة

العظماء .. مانديلا .. الشارقة .. دبي .. سيكافا (1)

.. سيكافا (2) . وأشتات من التشريفات المختصرة على

الأحمر الوهاج . وأشتات من العشق المتناثر بين عمال

الكمائن وعمال السفن والسكة حديد واهل القرى والرواكيب

الصغيرة . عشق يتلألأ في زيت الرتاين .. وفي حناجر

المظلومين .. وفي همسات المحرومين .. عشق يلغي أحاسيس

الأسى والأحزان ويفتح أبواب الفرح . رأس ماله عشاق غلابة

أدمنوا الشقاء والكآبة , ولاسبيل لهم سوى عشق صاحب

المهابة والريادة .. عشق المريخ صاحب السيادة .

لن يخذلوننا فنحن لوحة تشكيلية تزدان بكل الألوان ..

لوحة تقبل كل الألوان .. وما أحلى لون النصر الأحمر في

عرس السودان . فلا عجب فالمريخ فارس العربان .

لن يخذلوننا .. سننتصر وسنهدي نصرنا لروح سامى والعمدة وشهداء المريخ

وأحمد يوسف وأبي العايلة وشاخور وحاج مزمل ومهدى الفكى وغيرهم فليكن النصر

هدية لأرواحهم الطاهرة ( رحمهم الله ).

ولنكن آخر لوحة في الزمان

لن يخذلوننا .. لن يخذلوننا .. لن يخذلوننا

أليس كذلك يا عجب الملوك ..؟؟

*

----------


## diaamahi

*اوفيت وكفيت. دائما تتحفنا بروائعك علي الصغير ( الكبير) شكرا ليك اسعدتنا كتييييييييييييييييييير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الباشمهندس سيف الدين حسن بابكر بعنوان "المريخ رحل الكحل.. قدح اليتامى .. جبل الداير" التي كتبها عقب فوز المريخ الباهر على قورماهيا الكيني بهدفي سانتو رفاعة ودحدوح وتأهله لنهائي كأس أفريقيا،  
* مالي أراك وقد غشيتك القارعة.. وما أدراك ما القارعة.. يوم أن ذاب جليدك الذي لا يذوب.. وغشيتك رياح صرصر عاتية مبعثها المريخ.. النجم الأحمر.. طيب الأرض.. ملح رغيف الخبز.. إعصار الصيف الساكن.. فتهاوت حجارتك الصلبة الصلدة.. وتصدعت أطرافها وتزحزحت عن مكانها وأخذناها أخذ عزيز مقتدر!! واقتلعناها كأنها إعجاز نخل منقعر!! فإذا بها كالعهن المنفوش.. تذرها شظايا وحمم براكيننا المستعرة الملتهبة، بإذن الله.
* قلت كأنها الساعة.. وكأنها القارعة.. وكأنه يوم الحشر.. وكأنها سعر تذيقكم من مسها.. وكيف لا وهو يوم الوغى.. فجئناكم بقوة لا عهد لكم بها.. وملأنا كنانتنا بكل سهام الأرض شاردها وواردها.. فقبل الرماء تملأ الكنائن.. وقبل الرمي يراش السهم.
* وكانت الدقيقة الخامسة وأسلمنا الكرة لباري ترك السيف ناحية.. فأبان إن للفن لا للقوة الغلبة.. فسر العبقرية حين يسري ينتظم الصنائع والفنونا.. كيف لا؟.. وهو من معادن ومناقب أورثن مجداً.
* الزين هيبة.. شاخور.. قرعم.. برعي.. ماجد.. بشارة.. حموري.. كمال عبد الوهاب.. سانتو الخرطوم.. سانتو مدني.. سانتو رفاعة.. فشبه الشيء منجذب إليه!!
* وأشبهنا بدنيانا الطغام.. ومن بعدها أملتم علينا فتسوخت أقدامنا.. و ركزنا في أحشاء الأرض ببيارقنا وتواصينا.. دقوا طبل التمجيد لأمتنا.. غنوا للشعب ملاحم عزتنا وحريتنا..
* المريخ رحل الكحل.. قدح اليتامى.. جبل الداير الما بنطلع لزول.. فركزنا وأملنا عليكم.. إن زحفنا لحثيث.. وسرينا في الملعب طولاًَ وعرضاً وانتصرنا.. فويحكم هل يجتمع السيفان في غمد؟!.. وما كل سنيور صياح يصطاد شيئاً!! 
* وقدروا لأرجلكم قبل الخطو موضعها فما أبقينا شبراً فارغاً ولا ثغرة نافذة.. وأقمنا سداً دونه خط "ماجنو"  وخط "بارليف".. وأسميناه "سد كيمو العظيم".. نرى فيه الأيام معركة.. ونرى الصنديد فيه من صبر..
* فسمعنا صوتكم ورأينا قوتكم ونسيتم أن الحديد بالحديد يفل!!
* أعمالاً.. ألعاباً.. وليس أقوالاً، فقد عجلتم بالأنباض قبل التوتير.. وعبرتم سد كيمو العظيم قبل أن تبلغوه!! 
* فالخطأ زاد العجول.. وقد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته.. وقد يكون مع المستعجل الزلل..
* وبما أن لكل كلام يا بثين جواب.. أملنا عليكم بهجمة ثانية أطارت صوابكم وزلزلت أقدامكم، فوجفت قلوبكم وشخصت عيونكم.. واقتلعنا شباككم بتصويبة "دحدوحية" المسمى!! أصابت المقتل منكم، وأهالت النقع فوق رؤوسكم وانشقت الجيوب.. فتجندل حارسكم وكأنه عقنقل قدموس.. وانشقت الجيوب ولطمت الخدود ونعى الناعي.
* الحي الله .. الدائم الله.. قورماهيا راح في حق الله.. وغنينا لبلادي سلام.. ولشباب بلادي سلام.. ولهلال بلادي سلام!!
* ومشينا في الأرض هوناً لا يبطرنا نصر.. ولا  تهزنا هزيمة.. وإذا خاطبنا الخاسرون.. قلنا سلاماً
*

----------


## على الصغير

*




الراجل هنا بالغ عديل كده مفروض تحفظ فى المدارس

أخيرا أحبتي .. هذا هو المريخ .. يستكين حتى يظن الناس
أنه قد أصبح حلقة من حلقات التاريخ قد أوغلت في الماضي
السحيق .. ولكن لايلبث ان يثور ..
ويالثورته التي ترتعد لها فرائض الزمن .. فهو القادر
دوما أن يسعد هذا ويحزن ذاك 
يلون الآفاق .. بالأزورد .. ويضمخ الليالي .. برحيق
الشمس فتستحيل صباحا أشقرا 
هو المريخ 
ينثر الحب والحب .. بل وينثر الحلوى والعطر .. والكساء
على المعدمين .. إلا من نعمة حبه .
. وللضعفاء إلا من سطوةانتمائه .
. هو المريخ . ضرب .. من الوجد الشفيف .. لا
ينتمي إليه إلا من تغمده الله برحمته ..
فالإحساس .. بالانتماء له إحساس بالتفرد ..
و الأستثنائيه
والانتماء له انتماء للبطولات .. والتفوق .. وهاهو عنوة
يخرجني من عزلتي .. فينصاع اليراع تأدبا .. ويندلق
المداد .. عله يطول ذلك الكيان ..
وعله .. يطوع الحروف .. والفواصل العصية .. والبيان 
يلون القوافي والمقاطع الندية.. للعيان 
وعله يوثق القضية ..
يكتب في المحمولة جوا
للقديم منها ..
وللذي يجيء توا .. والذي يزلزل .. الزمان 
والمكان .. ويذهل البريه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يجمل حالك دوما الحبيب علي الصغير كما جملت حالنا الان بذكريات المريخ الرائعة

حقيقة استمتاع فائق الروعة والابداع

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الو علوة يا رااااااااااااااااااااااائع

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ياالله ماأروع السرد وماأجزله هل يمن الله علينا بكاتب مثلك قريبا لك الود والتقدير والثناء قطبان المريخ 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*لعل المريخ في ذلك الزمان هو الملهم فهذه الأقلام تنحدر بسهولة وكأنها تكتب لوحدها دون كاتب لله درهم ودر مريخ السعد
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* هنئاً للمريخ بك ياعلى الصغير

وأنت تفتح كنوز الذهب لشباب المريخ

لينهلوا من مورده العذب وليعلموا لأى

كيانٍ ينتمون .

أنت ميزانٌ للذهب فى المنبر ياعلى

بارك الله فى أيامك .
*

----------

